# wheel size



## nismo94 (Dec 19, 2002)

I am thinking of buying some new wheels but am not sure of the the right size. The sizes that the ones I am looking at are 16X7 4-108/100 40GRM and 16X7 4-100/114 40GRM. Which one will fit on a 94 sentra XE? Also, is the offset on them alright and what is the offset the b13s should have?


----------

